# Bladder snail infestation



## Mirf (9 Nov 2010)

Can anyone advise on a good way of getting rid of these little monsters? My 25 gallon planted shrimp tank is currently infested with these things, I must be removing/squishing a hundred a day and so far haven't even made a dent in the population. When the lights go on in the morning the front of the tank is completely covered in them  

I have 5 assassin snails (plus almost 100 of their eggs ) in the tank but there are simply too many for them to deal with.

I am guessing that any chemical treatment is out due to the fact that it would have a negative effect on my shrimp.

Any suggestions/idea's  would be much appreciated.


----------



## mlgt (9 Nov 2010)

You can create a snail trap.

Leave an algae wafer or something and then overnight they will all head into the trap.
Then simply remove in the morning.

Good luck. I started with 5 assassins and ended up with around 50 assassins over 6-8 months. But it did rid of my MTS.


----------



## Mirf (9 Nov 2010)

Any idea how I would make a snail trap that is baby shrimp proof?

I can't wait for the assassin eggs to start hatching to be honest.


----------



## mlgt (9 Nov 2010)

Well a simple way is to put a piece of cucumber or lettuce weighed down by something overnight.
In the morning just remove the piece. Keep on doing it a few nights of the week and should lower the snails.

However another thing is to look at your feeding patterns towards your fish. Excess snails = excess food.


----------



## Mirf (9 Nov 2010)

That's the biggest problem to be honest. I use sinking wafers and pellet food for the shrimp, so the snails tend to get to it as quickly as the shrimp do :? 

There are also plenty of plants for them to snack on as well.


----------



## mlgt (9 Nov 2010)

Try the lettuce thing. or a suken courgette.

Its easy to take out and shrimps will move out of the way.


----------



## nry (9 Nov 2010)

Not sure on the accuracy of this, but I've got memories that squishing snails is bad as any eggs they have would be released = more snails.  Removing them is the only way...

I've got them in mine now, little blighters.  I can only assume they came in on some plants from here as I had none from the AE ones.


----------



## Mirf (9 Nov 2010)

nry said:
			
		

> Not sure on the accuracy of this, but I've got memories that squishing snails is bad as any eggs they have would be released = more snails.  Removing them is the only way...



That may be true, but it's deeply satisfying squishing the wee blighters   

I spend about 20 minutes fishing out as many as I can and the remaining available ones get the spatula. The shrimp make very short work of the ensuing mush....


----------

